# Open SSH Login Problems.  It worked Previously!!!!

## elboricua

I have setup my computer with ssh access.  I created a user that is part of the wheel group, and has /bin/bash as the default shell.  I did an 

rc-update add openssh default.  I restarted the machine just to make sure that everything that I added to the default startup would start iptables, gpm, and ssh.  All looked good.  ssh reported its keys and everything looked good.

I then was able to ssh in to the computer using putty from my windows box, and I could ssh into it from my other Nix box.  So far so good.  I thought that I had it. 

Today I tried to ssh into the above computer using putty and I now get a connection refused message.  What gives?  What could have changed?  I shutdown all pc equipment at night.  Turned everything back on this morning, and now ssh doesn't work.  I am super confused.

Thanks in advance!

----------

## klieber

 *Megatron2121 wrote:*   

> Today I tried to ssh into the above computer using putty and I now get a connection refused message.

 

Three things pop into mind:  First, make sure you're selecting ssh in putty -- by default, it uses telnet.  Second, from a unix box, run 

```
ssh -v -v <servername>
```

to get verbose output.  (not sure if putty can do the same thing)  Third, check your logs on the sshd server to see if anything pertinent is there.

--kurt

----------

## elboricua

Ok here is what I show in auth.log when I was able to connect...

```
May 28 21:57:42 ARES sshd[2264]: Could not reverse map address 192.168.xxx.x

May 28 21:57:45 ARES sshd[2264]: Accepted password for xxxx from 192.168.xxx.xxx port 2530

May 28 21:57:45 ARES sshd(pam_unix)[2264]: session opened for user xxxxx by (uid=0)

May 28 21:59:27 ARES sshd(pam_unix)[2264]: session closed for user xxxxx

May 29 00:49:25 ARES sshd[3351]: Could not reverse map address 192.168.xxx.xxx.

May 29 00:49:29 ARES sshd[3351]: Accepted password for xxxxx from 192.168.xxx.xxx port 3939

```

When I get the error:

```
May 29 16:08:43 ARES sshd[2173]: Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 22.
```

It then has a line that it is not able to bind to an address.  Strange.  I have more research to do hmmmmmm

Thank you for the remond on the logs!  I get a big Doh for forgetting to check there first!

----------

